# Mitstreiter gesucht - First-Person-Stealth-Shooter - Broken Universe



## Merarlion (5. Januar 2014)

*Broken Universe*
_by GamePlayUniverse_​
Hallo liebe Buffed-Community!

Ich wollte euch einmal meine Projekt-Idee vorstellen für die ich noch einige weitere Mitstreiter suche. Aber zuvor etwas zu mir. Mein Name ist Merlin und ich bin 17 Jahre alt. Erfahrung mit der Spieleentwicklung habe ich bereits durch eine andere Hobbygruppe, die sich jedoch leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nach mehr als einem Jahr und einer recht frühen, aber schon spielbaren Version unseres damaligen Projektes, aufgelöst hat, erhalten. In dieser Zeit konnte ich Viel im Bereich der 3D-Moddelierung und Animation lernen. Auch davor hatte ich schon mehrere Jahre mit Blender gearbeitet, sodass ich ca. auf vier Jahre Erfahrung komme. Auch das Verwaltungs- und Organisationskonzept konnte ich so lernen und auf die neue Gruppe nun anwenden.  
Aber das ist nicht alles, was ich kann. Ich kann nämlich auch noch programmieren. Hauptsächlich programmiere ich mit C# in Unity3D oder in C++. C# hast sich momentan auch bei unseren drei Programmierern durchgesetzt, sodass wir dies als unsere &#8222;Hauptsprache&#8220; festgemacht haben. Außerdem schreibe ich noch sehr gerne, sodass ich dem Storywriter auch unter die Arme greifen kann. Man kann also sagen, dass ich eigentlich so ein Allrounder bin, der zwar besonders gut modellieren kann, aber in allen anderen Bereichen jederzeit auch aushelfen kann. 
Nun suche ich Gleichgesinnte, die mit an diesem Projekt arbeiten wollen. Das Projekt wird mit der Unity3D-Engine auf die Beine gestellt, da ich meine, dass es die effektivste Variante ist. Aber genug von mir kommen wir nun zum Projekt:


*Das Projekt &#8222;Broken Universe&#8220;*​
Das Spiel soll ein First-Person-Stealth-Shooter mit RPG-Element werden, der vorerst nur über einen Einzelspieler-Modus verfügen wird. Zeit spielt es in einer nicht allzu Fernen Zukunft, sodass die Technik zwar weiter entwickelt ist, die Menschen jedoch noch immer in diesem Sonnensystem festhängen. Der Spieler arbeitet in einer Spezialeinheit, die mit modernster Ausrüstung ausgestattet ist. Somit muss man den Hauptcharakter bei mehreren Einsetzen begleiten, die ihn in die verschiedensten Einrichtungen bringen. Hierbei können auch Nebenaufgaben angenommen werden. 

Diese Aufgaben können auf drei Wegen abgeschlossen werden: Man erledigt sie versteckt, brachial oder mit einer Mischung aus beiden. Je nachdem, was in der Aufgabe erwartet wird, bekommt mehr Lohn, wenn man es so macht wie es verlangt wurde. Außerdem bestimmt es auch, wie viele Erfahrungspunkt man in den beiden Bereichen bekommt.

Diese Erfahrungspunkte lassen einen in den jeweiligen Bereich aufsteigen, so dass man Rüstung, für die man eine bestimmte Voraussetzung haben muss erwerben kann. Des Weiteren bekommt man bei jedem Aufstieg Fähigkeitspunkte, mit denen man neue Fähigkeiten in den dazu passenden Fähigkeitsbäumen erlernen kann.

Die Spielewelt soll hierbei aus einer großen Hauptkarte in Form einer futuristischen Stadt bestehen, die Frei begehbar ist und auch erkundet werden kann. Viele Aufträge müssen aber in anderen Bereichen der Welt ausgeführt werden, wobei dann dort immer eine Anlage, die auf den Auftrag ausgelegt ist, begehbar ist. Auf allen Karten wird es aber versteckte Objekte geben, die man finden und gegen bessere Ausrüstung eintauschen kann. Bessere Ausrüstung kann man aber auch von dem Geld, das man durch Aufträge erhält, erwerben.

Man kann also sagen, dass das Spiel ein Mischung aus &#8222;*Splinter Cell*&#8220; und &#8222;*Assassin&#8217;s Creed*&#8220; in der Zukunft wird. Als eigentlich Vorbild für das Spiel sehe ich aber das nie fertiggestellte Spiel von Blizzard: &#8222;*Starcraft: Ghost*&#8220;.

*Schlüsselelement:*

1st Person Stealth Shooter mit RPG-Elementen
(Vorerst) nur Singelplayer
Spielt in der Zukunft
Charakter und Ausrüstung lässt sich an die Spielweise anpassen (brachial/ verdeckt) 
&#8222;offene&#8220; Hauptwelt
Missionen in verschiedenen Einrichtungen
Es wird besonderen Wert auf eine Spannende Story gelegt
Sammelbare/ Versteckte Objekte
Wenn euch diese Idee zusagt, dann lest weiter und schaut nach, was wir noch an Personal brauchen. Sollte bei diesem Projekt irgendein Gewinn auftreten, wovon man aber nicht ausgehen sollte, wird dieser gleichermaßen, nach dem Abzug von Lizenzgebühren, an alle beteiligten verteilt. Damit ist aber auch klar, dass es sonst nur ein Hobbyprojekt ist, von dem man sich hauptsächlich Erfahrung versprechen sollte.


*Das Team*
_[Diese Sektion werde ich erweitern, sobald neue Teammitglieder vorhanden sind]_​

*Merlin:* 

Gruppenleiter:
Ich kümmere mich um all die Dinge, die Organisatorisch irgendwie erledigt werden müssen, wie z.B. das Verwalten der Gruppenkonversationen und die Aktualität der Webseite, sowie das Anwerben neuer Mitstreiter.

3D-Artist: 
Des Weiteren werde ich mich hauptsächlich durch die Erstellung von 3D-Objekten und Animationen mit in das Projekt einbringen.

Allrounder: 
Zu guter Letzt helfe ich noch über aus, wo ich kann, sprich: wenn der Programmierer grade etwas überfordert ist, dann greife ich ihm unter die Arme und nehme ihm ein wenig Arbeit ab.


*Magnus:* 

Co-Leiter:
Da ich gemerkt habe, dass ich nicht alles alleine organisieren kann, habe ich ihn zum Co-Leiter ernannt.

Programmierer: 
Er programmiert in Unity3D mit C# und kümmert sich deswegen um alle Sachen die so gecodet werden müssen.


*Lukas: *

3D-Artist:
Er arbeitet mit Blender und erstellt so einige Objekte für unser Projekt.

Storywriter: 
Auch wenn ja jeder mit an der Geschichte arbeitet braucht man natürlich immer Leute, die das ganze dann einiger maßen geordnet zusammenfassen.

Level-Designer: 
Er steht zwar in Sachen Unity3D noch ganz am Anfang, ist aber sehr entschlossen das ganze zu lernen.


*Benni: *

Storywriter: 
Auch wenn ja jeder mit an der Geschichte arbeitet braucht man natürlich immer Leute, die das ganze dann einiger maßen geordnet zusammenfassen.


*Ceriath:*

Programmierer: 
Er ist unser zweiter Programmierer, da das alles für einen ganz einfach zu viel Arbeit ist.


*Markus:*

Webadministrator: 
Er erstellt und pflegt unsere Webseite, damit wir euch immer auf dem Laufenden halten können.

*Mario:*

Programmierer: 
Und noch ein weiterer Programmierer, der echt was drauf hat.

*Wen suchen wir*
_[Auch diese Sektion wird bearbeitet, sobald &#8222;Stellen&#8220; vergeben sind oder neu benötigt werden.]
Letzte Aktualisierung:_ *05.01.14*​

*Konzept-Artist:* [&#9312;]*



Spoiler



_(nur 1) Das Erstellen von Konzept-Zeichnungen:_
Am Anfang steht immer eine Idee, egal zu welchem Bereich. Deine Aufgabe ist ganz schnell erklärt, du musst diese Ideen, die wir als Gruppe erschließen, in Form von Bildern festhalten, sodass alle anderen sofort wieder das Bild vor Augen haben, wie wir es besprochen hatten.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest zeichnen können.* 
_[Hierbei ist es egal, ob du das ganze auf Papier zeichnest und es dann auf den Computer überträgst oder ob du es direkt am Computer mit einem Grafik Tablet zeichnest, wobei die zweite Variante die schönere ist.]_


_______________________________________________________________



*Storywriter:* [&#10102;]*



Spoiler



_(1) Das Schreiben von ergreifenden Geschichten:_
Ein Spiel, besonders wenn es vorerst nur einen Einzelspieler-Modus besitzt, muss die Leute mitreisen. Sie müssen sich mit der Geschichte und den Charakteren verbunden fühlen. Natürlich werden wir die groben Richtlinien als Team erstellen, das Feintuning wird jedoch deine Aufgabe sein, genauso wie du darauf achten musst, dass wir nicht zu weit von der eigentlichen Geschichte abkommen. 

_(2) Das Schreiben von Dialogen:_
Der Punkt gehört zwar eigentlich mit zur Geschichte, jedoch stelle ich ihn nochmal extra heraus, da die späteren Sprecher der einzelnen Charaktere natürlich auch wissen müssen, was sie sagen sollen. Genauso hat jeder Charakter ja auch eine eigene Persönlichkeit, &#8211; die sich, wenn du es besonders gut hinbekommst, im Laufe der Geschichte verändert &#8211; an welche die Art der Sprache natürlich auch angepasst werden muss.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du musst Schreiben können. *
_[&#8230;und das intensiv. Deine Hauptaufgabe ist es ja Geschichten zu schreiben, also musst du das auch gerne machen. Auch solltest du dich in die Charaktere, denen du eine &#8222;Stimme&#8220; &#8211; also was sie sagen &#8211; gibst hineinversetzen können, damit sie ihrem Charakter treu bleiben und nicht irgendwelche Stimmungsschwankungen haben.]_



_______________________________________________________________



*3D-Artist: *[&#10102; | &#10103; | &#9450;]*



Spoiler



_(1) Das Erstellen von statischen Objekten:_
Was wäre ein 3D-Spiel ohne 3D-Objekte? Genau nichts. Deswegen brauchen wir Leute, die diese 3D-Objekte erstellen, die dann in der ganzen Spielewelt verteilt werden können, sodass man auch was zu sehen hat und die Programmiere auch Sachen bewegen können.

_(2) Das Animieren von beweglichen Objekten:_
Bei einigen Dingen reicht es halt einfach nicht aus, dass sie nur statisch sind. Wie würde es wohl Aussehen, wenn die Gegner plötzlich ganz statisch auf dich zugeflogen kommen würden und du dann Leben verlierst obwohl sie nichts machen? Und deswegen bringst du hier Bewegung ins Spiel, indem du Gegnern und Objekten, die es brauchen, eine Animation erstellst.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du musst dich in Sachen 3D-Moddelierung und Animationen auskennen.* 
_[Ist ja irgendwie klar, dass du schon Erfahrung mit einem 3D-Programm haben solltest. Welches Programm du hierbei benutzt ist dir überlassen, jedoch solltest du dich zumindest auch Grundlegend mit denen auskennen, die die anderen 3D-Artist nutzt.]_



_______________________________________________________________



*2D-Artist:* [&#9312; | &#9313; | &#9314; | &#9315;]* <-- Besonders Wichtig



Spoiler



_(1) Das Erstellen von Texturen & Normal-Maps:_ 
Wie schön die 3D-Obejkte auch sein mögen, ohne Farbe sehen sie trotzdem merkwürdig aus. Und um dieses Fiasko zu vermeiden legt man halt eine Textur auf die Objekte. Deswegen ist es deine Aufgabe die UV-Maps, die von den 3D-Artist erstellt wurden, mit Farbe zu belegen. Genauso sorgst du dafür, dass der Boden in der Spiele nicht Lila-Weiß bleibt.

_(2) Das Erstellen von Interfaces:_ 
Während des Spiels möchte man natürlich gerne mal in sein Inventar sehen oder auch einfach mal nur wissen, wieviel Lebensenergie man noch hat, doof wenn es da kein Interface gibt, das einen dies Anzeigt. Dafür bist du nun verantwortlich. Lege einfach einen roten Balken auf den Bildschirm und erstelle ein ansprechendes Menü und das war es schon. Natürlich ist diese Aufgabe etwas komplizierter als &#8222;einen roten Balken ins Bild zu legen&#8220;.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du musst dich Texturen, Normal-Maps und ähnlichem auskennen.* 
_[Du musst wissen, wie du für die Textur, die du grade erstellt hast, eine Normal-Map und alles andere, was wir sonst noch so davon brauchen, machen kannst. Du musst auch die Texturen und Ressourcen selber erschaffen, also nicht einfach ein paar Bilder von Google-Images runterladen und als dein Werk ausgeben.]_


_______________________________________________________________



*Level-Designer:*[&#9312; | &#9313;]*



Spoiler



_(1) Das Einbinden der Objekte: _
Dieser Punkt ist zwar nicht besonders umfangreich und schwer, jedoch muss er auch erledigt werden. Viel zu erklären gibt es hier nicht, du musst einfach die einzelnen Objekte in Unity3D implementieren, aus den Texturen und Normal-Maps Materialien erzeugen und das ganze am besten noch in einer angemessenen Ordnung, sodass sich jeder recht schnell zurechtfindet.

_(2) Das Erstellen der Spielewelt(en):_ 
Nur die Objekte in ein Programm einzubinden ist natürlich keine allzu große Aufgabe, deswegen musst du auch noch die Spielewelt, so wie wir sie besprochen haben, zusammensetzen, sodass man eine begehbare und anschauliche Welt zum erkunden hat.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. Du musst dich mit Unity3D, besonders mit dem Terraintool, auskennen.
[Selbstsprechend, oder? Du musst dich halt mit dem Programm auskennen, wenn du damit arbeiten willst.]


_______________________________________________________________



*Programmierer:* [&#10102; | &#10103; | &#10104; | &#9315;]*



Spoiler



_(1) Das Erstellen von allgemeinen Spielmechaniken: _
Ein Spiel, in dem zwar viele gute Objekte vorhanden sind, wo man aber nichts machen kann ist im Endeffekt auch nichts anderes als ein Bild und kein Spiel und deshalb setzt genau hier dieser Punkt an. Zu den Spielmechaniken zählt alles von dem einfachen abschießen einer Waffe bis hin zu komplexen herausfordernden Prozeduren, wie z.B. das die Gegner nur angreifen, wenn die dich ansehen. 
_(2) Künstliche Intelligenzen (KI) für NPCs erstellen:_
Gibt es Spiele, die Nicht-Spieler-Charaktere beinhalten, die keine Aktion durchführen? Wahrscheinlich schon, jedoch sind das dann nur statische Objekte, die mehr an Skulpturen als an lebende Objekte erinnern. Deshalb ist es deine Aufgabe dafür zu Sorgen, dass Leben in diese Objekte hineinkommt.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. Du musst dich mit Programmieren auskennen. 
[Im besten Fall programmierst du sogar noch in C# und in diesem Zusammenhang auch schon in Unity3D damit gearbeitet. Das ist aber nicht Grundvoraussetzung, da du ja auch z.B. in JavaScript mit Unity3D arbeiten kannst.]


_______________________________________________________________



*Ton-Editor: *[&#9312;]*



Spoiler



_(1) Das Erzeugen von Geräuschen:_ 
Das ist schon doof, wenn der Gegner auf einen schießt und man es erst bemerkt, wenn die Lebensleiste sinkt. Deswegen brauchen Spiele Geräusche aller Art. Von dem einfachen Schritten bis hin zur Explosion einer Granate. Für all das bist du zuständig.

_(2) Das Übernehmen und verteilen von Sprechrollen:_ 
Auch wenn ich persönlich die Spiele in denen, wenn Leute Sprechen, irgendein kauderwelsch abgespielt wird und dann eine Sprachbox erscheint, nicht zwingend schlecht finde, kann man doch deutlich besser mit den einzelnen Charakteren fühlen, wenn sie auch eine eigene Sprache haben, die zu ihrem Charakter passt.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. Du musst wissen, wie und wo du Audiodateien herbekommst, die wir ins Spiel einbinden können. 
[Notfalls müsstest du dann halt auch mal mit dem Handy deine Schritte im Schnee aufnehmen können, bzw. muss du alternativ halt wissen, wo du diese Geräusch, legal und mit einer passenden Lizenz, herbekommst]
2. Du musst dich mit Stimmen auskennen und wie welche Stimme zu welchem Charakter passt.
[Sprich du musst der Gruppe, wenn es denn so weit kommen sollte, bei der Auswahl der richtigen Sprecher für den richtigen Charakter helfen.]


_______________________________________________________________



*Komponist:* [&#9312;]*



Spoiler



_(1) Das erschaffen von passender Ambiente Musik: _
Die Spielewelt kann noch so schön und lebendig sein, wie sie will, die wahren Emotionen, die man mit dieser Welt verbindet kommen erst durch die Kombination mit Musik. Diese Musik muss sich natürlich an die Umgebung anpassen, darf aber auch nicht zu stark in den Hintergrund treten. Genauso wenig darf die Musik im Vordergrund stehen. Hier ist nach einer passenden Mischung aus beiden gesucht.

_(2) Das Erschaffen von Melodien: _
Viele Spiele haben sie, eine Titelmelodie, die uns, wenn wir sie hören, genau an das eine Spiel erinnert. Das wollen auch wir erreichen, eine Melodie, die die Leute mit unserem Spiel verbinden. Auch diese ehrenhafte Aufgabe fällt in deinen Bereich.


_*Grundvoraussetzungen:*_
1. *Du solltest kreativ sein und Interesse an diesem Projekt zeigen.* 
_[Dies ist aber auch Grundvoraussetzung für alle Aufgabenbereiche.]_
2. *Du solltest dich mit den meisten Programmen, die wir nutzen, auskennen.* 
_[Das ist zwar kein zwang, aber es ist halt vom Vorteil wenn man weiß, worüber die Gruppe grade redet.]_
3. *Du solltest über Skype/ TeamSpeak3 und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen. *
_[Sonst könntest du dich ja schlecht mit uns Austauschen und deine Ideen mit einbringen.]_

_*Besondere Voraussetzungen:*_
1. Du solltest dich mit dem erstellen von Liedern, auch ohne Gesang, auskennen. 
[Wäre auch schön, wenn du vielleicht schon den ein oder anderen Track erstellt hast, damit man sehen kann, in welche Richtung deine Songs so gehen.]


_______________________________________________________________



*Noch zu erwähnen:*

Das alles sind nur grobe Angaben für den Anfang. Wenn wir später merken, dass wir z.B. noch eine Konzept-Artist brauchen, werden wir das hier dem entsprechen Aktuell halten, sodass man es sofort erkennt.
Natürlich solltet ihr auch Zeit mit in das Projekt bringen, da es viel davon beanspruchen wird. Genauso, wie ihr auch verlässlich sein solltet.
Des Weiteren könnt ihr auch in mehreren Bereichen tätig sein, jedoch solltet ihr euch auf einen Hauptbereich festlegen.
*Legende:
&#9312;...&#9321;as ist die Anzahl an noch vorhandenen Stellen für diesen Bereich, also erste Stelle, zweite Stelle, etc.
&#10102;...&#10111;as ist die Anzahl der schon vergebenden Stellen für diesen Bereich, also erste Stelle, zweite Stelle, etc.
&#9450;as bedeutet, dass wir vorerst nach oben hin keine Grenze haben und immer wieder neue Leute aufnehmen würden.


*Aktuelle Informationen zu dem Projekt*​ 
Wir arbeiten momentan an einem Tutorial-Level für das Spiel, damit man die Grundlegenden Spielmechaniken schon mal präsentieren kann. Es sollte in absehbarer Zeit fertig gestellt sein. Bilder dazu werden dann folgen.


*Kontakt*​Wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt haben sollte oder ihr noch Fragen zu dem Projekt habt, dann schreibt mich entweder hier im Forum mit einer PN an, hinterlasst ein Kommentar oder schreibt mir eine E-Mail an: 

info@gameplay-universe.de
_______________________________________________________________
Ich danke euch dafür, dass ihr es bis zum Ende geschafft habt und freue mich über jedes Interesse und auch jede Kritik, egal ob gut oder schlecht. _[Und für die ganz schlauen unter euch, die jetzt merken, dass ich im Besitzt der Domain www.gameplay-universe.de bin, die Seite ist noch im Aufbau.]_

MfG Merlin

PS: Eigentlich wollte ich die angehängten Bilder mit in den Post reinnehmen, leider darf ich Bilder erst ab 10 Beiträgen einbinden


----------

